# Fehler bei Installation von Openoffice (GCC 3.2)

## CHerzog

Folgende Fehlermeldung bekomme ich bei dem Versuch Openoffice zu installieren:

root@gentoo Cherzog # emerge openoffice

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge app-office/openoffice-1.0.0-r2 to /

>>> md5  :Wink:  OOo_1.0.0_source.tar.bz2

>>> md5  :Wink:  gpc231.tar.Z

>>> md5  :Wink:  openoffice-1.0.0b-registry.tbz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking OOo_1.0.0_source.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking gpc231.tar.Z

patching file config_office/configure.in

patching file config_office/configure

patching file tools/source/memmgr/memmgr.cxx

patching file tools/source/datetime/ttime.cxx

patching file vcl/unx/source/app/i18n_im.cxx

Hunk #1 succeeded at 81 with fuzz 2 (offset -9 lines).

patching file product/util/makefile.mk

patching file sw/source/core/txtnode/thints.cxx

patching file solenv/inc/_tg_zip.mk

patching file tools/bootstrp/makefile.mk

patching file config_office/configure.in

patching file config_office/configure.in

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1200 (offset 23 lines).

patching file config_office/set_soenv.1

Hunk #4 succeeded at 1474 (offset 8 lines).

patching file solenv/inc/unxlngi3.mk

patching file solenv/inc/unxlngi4.mk

patching file solenv/inc/unxlngppc.mk

patching file config_office/configure

Hunk #48 succeeded at 2566 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #50 succeeded at 2598 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #52 succeeded at 2648 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #54 succeeded at 2695 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #56 succeeded at 2761 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #58 succeeded at 2871 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #60 succeeded at 3058 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #62 succeeded at 3123 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #64 succeeded at 3145 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #66 succeeded at 3175 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #68 succeeded at 3218 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #70 succeeded at 3270 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #72 succeeded at 3292 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #74 succeeded at 3353 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #76 succeeded at 3382 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #78 succeeded at 3420 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #80 succeeded at 3472 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #82 succeeded at 3494 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #84 succeeded at 3549 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #86 succeeded at 3578 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #88 succeeded at 3625 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #90 succeeded at 3647 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #92 succeeded at 3694 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #94 succeeded at 3735 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #96 succeeded at 3757 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #98 succeeded at 3788 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #100 succeeded at 3864 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #102 succeeded at 3942 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #104 succeeded at 4032 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #106 succeeded at 4321 (offset 4 lines).

patching file product/inc/scp/udk_basefiles.scp

patching file stlport/STLport-4.5.patch

>>> Source unpacked.

cp: cannot stat `/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.3*': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `/lib/libgcc_s-3.0.4.so.1': No such file or directory

creating cache ./config.cache

********************************************************************

*                                                                  *

*   OpenOffice build configuration.                                *

*                                                                  *

*   The configure proces checks your platform to see whether       *

*   you can build OpenOffice on it.                                *

*   This proces checks all pre-requisites and generates a file     *

*   containing the necessary environment variables.                *

*   Source this file after configure has ended succesfully.        *

*                                                                  *

*   Any warning that is generated during the configure process     *

*   must be taken into account, since it can be a reason for       *

*   an unsuccessfull build of OpenOffice.                          *

*                                                                  *

********************************************************************

********************************************************************

*                                                                  *

*   Checking the platform pre-requisites.                          *

*                                                                  *

********************************************************************

checking for awk... /bin/awk

checking for sed... /bin/sed

checking the operating system... checked (Linux)

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe ) works... yes

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe ) is a cross-compiler... no

checking whether we are using GNU C... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc... (cached) gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe ) works... yes

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe ) is a cross-compiler... no

checking whether we are using GNU C... (cached) yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking the GNU gcc compiler version... configure: error: found version gcc (GCC) 3.2 Copyright          (C) 2002 Free Software Foundation, Inc. This is free software; see the source for copying condi         tions. There is NO warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.,          but use of gcc 3.x requested

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 59, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen

Danke

Christian

----------

## chrlen

hi!

schau dir mal diesen beitrag an: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=14465

chrlen

----------

## CHerzog

 *chrlen wrote:*   

> hi!
> 
> schau dir mal diesen beitrag an: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=14465
> 
> chrlen

 

Das habe ich getan. Ich nutze ja Gcc 3.2 und habe `Sorgen`.

Danke - aber das war es wohl nicht.

Christian

----------

## chrlen

hast du mal probiert OO manuell zu installieren? also ohne ebuilds?

vielleicht geht ja das...

good luck

----------

## CHerzog

 *chrlen wrote:*   

> hast du mal probiert OO manuell zu installieren? also ohne ebuilds?
> 
> vielleicht geht ja das...
> 
> good luck

 

Nein. Gibt es irgendwo ne Anleitung?

...ich werde mal suchen

Danke

Christian

----------

## chrlen

hi!

schau mal, was ich gerade gefunden habe: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9677

--> du bist nicht der einzige, der dieses problem hat.

chrlen

----------

## CHerzog

 *chrlen wrote:*   

> hi!
> 
> schau mal, was ich gerade gefunden habe: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9677
> 
> --> du bist nicht der einzige, der dieses problem hat.
> ...

 

Danke. Ich werde das mal weiter verfolgen. Ich habe jetzt grade openoffice-bin installiert und das scheint erst mal zu funktionieren. Werde dann (sobald das Problem gelöst wurde) später selbstr kompilieren.

Danke

Christian

----------

